# Disappearing posts?



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

What's happening here, another funny glitch, I posted again in Jan's thread and there is nothing there, but it shows in the listing as I have posted?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Same on the unmentionable thread, the last few posts aren't visible though the front page shows new posts.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes there is some glitch somewhere, mine are disappearing although show on the front page, suppose it will be Monday before admin get on here to sort it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah bug somewhere, Brexit thread showing Penquin as last post but Greygit is the actual last post.
@VS_Admin

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's Jan............................. ???

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Seems to be fixed now at least as far as the "unmentionable thread"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Same on the unmentionable thread, the last few posts aren't visible though the front page shows new posts.


Didn't know we had a underwear thread, gorra link mister.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Knickers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shame on you, tut tut, at your age too and on a Sunday


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> It's Jan............................. ???
> 
> Ray.


I have just sat down for a break and find I am being blamed for someone else's cock up, 
I'm innocent I tell you.:laugh:


----------

